# Site specific HGH injections



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Never even looked at this section of the board before so excuse my ignorance to all this but I have a few questions.

I am currently battling a fairly bad pec imbalance and have pretty much tried everything in the gym routine wise to sort it but its just not happening!

My right pec is basically just not firing for some reason anymore and because of this my left is now clearly bigger and fuller and its really starting to get me down.

My question is would injecting HGH directly into the affected pec help bring it back to life or is that just madness, again sorry if this is a stupid question but I've never looked into HGH before and have always just stuck to gear?!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

You could try and see what happens. Personally I have never had site growth from GH.

I would suggest using dumbbells for a while.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

as big said use dumbells all chest pressing until they level out.

An option to look into possibly is i have been readind up on microdosing igf into specific muscle groups to bring them up.

So say shoot 50mcg into the smaller pec but split this into 5 or 10 injections and inject all over your pec. mostly with a slin pin if lean but an even better approach would be to use different lenth pins say 5 with a slin pin or orange pin and 5 with a blue 1 inch pin.

use this as a last resort tho


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies guys, with regards to the dumbells idea already tried that and alot of other idea's too with no joy.

I've actually got a log on my progress with this in another section of the board but just started this thread to research this HGH idea, I'm not going to rush into anything but think its worth looking into other avenues now.

My source has loads of HGH, I can get it in bundles of 3amps dosed at 5000iu but again have no idea about the dosage, could I just inject one of these amps into my pec once a week or would it have to be daily?

I take it also the pins I would need to use would be slin pins then or can you use normal ones like injecting Test? Cheers!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

,ate ure talking about HCG if it comes in 5000iu not HGH and it will not do anything for this at all. its for pct


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

hilly as bang on as always... that's HCG.

HGH usually comes in 8 or 10iu mini vials.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

hilly said:


> ,ate ure talking about HCG if it comes in 5000iu not HGH and it will not do anything for this at all. its for pct


Ha ha yeah I know what HCG is, was looking at the wrong thing on my little list, what a t*t lol, thought it seemed a bit cheap! :whistling:

Anyway its actually bundles of 10 amps at 10iu, would that be enough for a course?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I would suggest 5iu ED morning, 5-6 days a week minimum. Or 10iu 3x/wk PWO alternatively. Either protocol works fine.

Either way, you are looking at 25-30iu/week. So one pack of 10x10iu will last just over 3 weeks. I would suggest that if you can't afford 5-6 months worth minimum on that dose (if my maths is right, that is about 8 kits), I wouldn't bother.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

big said:


> I would suggest 5iu ED morning, 5-6 days a week minimum. Or 10iu 3x/wk PWO alternatively. Either protocol works fine.
> 
> Either way, you are looking at 25-30iu/week. So one pack of 10x10iu will last just over 3 weeks. I would suggest that if you can't afford 5-6 months worth minimum on that dose (if my maths is right, that is about 8 kits), I wouldn't bother.


Cheers for the help mate, it is expensive stuff but I guess I could afford it and if it works it will be worth every penny!

One jab of 10iu PWO sounds ideal as I train like most three times a week..........so what about the pins, can I just use slin pins then, I'm assuming no PCT is needed with this stuff either?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Slin pins are fine, and yes, no PCT is needed.

It is, however, best used with a low dose t3/t4 combo. And ideally some test (which will require PCT).


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

big said:


> Slin pins are fine, and yes, no PCT is needed.
> 
> It is, however, best used with a low dose t3/t4 combo. And ideally some test (which will require PCT).


Nice one, well thats given me something to go off and think about for now anyway. Cheers!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

totally with big if thats the route your going to take.

HOWEVER to be very honest with you having tried a little gh myself this year i do not think its going to help your pec not just from my very little personal experience but from hours and hours and hours of research i am yet to see anybody say they had any site enhancement from growth by itself. growth and slin yes but you are no were near this stage yet IMO.

Being frank with you mate i think your guna waste alot of money. If you have the money to waste then go for it but it still wont bring one pec up it will just help your overall look.

I would say focus on dumbells as you have been and aim to add 10lb of lean muscle maybe 20lb total mass over the next year. The bigger you are the less this inbalance will be noticed if it doesnt sort itself out.

Their are only 2 methods i have seen people say they have had success with site enhancement. thats spot injecting synthol which is very risky and the igf method i mentioned above.

Just my opinion


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

hilly said:


> totally with big if thats the route your going to take.
> 
> HOWEVER to be very honest with you having tried a little gh myself this year i do not think its going to help your pec not just from my very little personal experience but from hours and hours and hours of research i am yet to see anybody say they had any site enhancement from growth by itself. growth and slin yes but you are no were near this stage yet IMO.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, will take that on board.................I'm not going to jump into anything though, just being proactive really.

Oh and f*ck taking synth, that sh*t scares me lol!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Site injecting GH will not give you site specific growth i can tell you this for fact as soon as it goes into the muscle it will be taken around the body in the blood stream...


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Mate if your pec is not firing properly go and see a decent sports physio / remedial masseuse. Sounds likes you have some kind of nerve impingement in the shoulder.


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Site injecting GH will not give you site specific growth i can tell you this for fact as soon as it goes into the muscle it will be taken around the body in the blood stream...


Not the answer I was hoping for but I know you have alot of experience with this stuff so I'm sure your probably completely correct, its looking like this idea is really going to be a bridge too far!


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Wee G said:


> Mate if your pec is not firing properly go and see a decent sports physio / remedial masseuse. Sounds likes you have some kind of nerve impingement in the shoulder.


Its been at the back of my mind that there is something wrong like you've described mate or worse even as MS runs in my family and I've also noticed recently too that my right lower leg has a weird numb patch on it which I can't feel anything.

I think I will bite the bullet and get myself to the Doc's on Monday, I've actively been avoiding it as I really can't stand GP's as they have never been of any help to me in the past and always make me feel like I'm wasting their time!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

PHHead said:


> Its been at the back of my mind that there is something wrong like you've described mate or worse even as MS runs in my family and I've also noticed recently too that my right lower leg has a weird numb patch on it which I can't feel anything.
> 
> I think I will bite the bullet and get myself to the Doc's on Monday, I've actively been avoiding it as I really can't stand GP's as they have never been of any help to me in the past and always make me feel like I'm wasting their time!


Mate defo get yaself to the docs :thumbup1:


----------

